# You Never Have To Get Another Fork Hit



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

In the previous 6 videos it was demonstrated that I was not able to get a fork hit. No fork hits neither by an exagerated position of the slingshot or the pouch being put completely out of alignment with the forks. This video demonstates that I can get a fork hit if I follow with the traditional pouch holding and releasing technique. This video also demonstrates how to hold and release the pouch so that no fork hits will be a possibility. Since I have used this technique for pouch holding and release there have not been fork hits or fliers.

http://www.youtube.c...h?v=haYSeUYM79w

In this video I used Barnette Plastic Ball ammo.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Nice explination and cool observation, However when I add a slight twist into my draw it seems to limit my range, I can only shoot at about 10m accurately before my ammo decides to veer off to the side, Its almost as if the twist adds spins to the ammo as it leaves the pouch.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Gib said:


> Nice explination and cool observation, However when I add a slight twist into my draw it seems to limit my range, I can only shoot at about 10m accurately before my ammo decides to veer off to the side, Its almost as if the twist adds spins to the ammo as it leaves the pouch.


Have you seen the 100 foot shots I take using this same technique? You will no doubt have a learning curve and your brain will adjust your hand for the purpose of obtaining a straight shot. In my opinion it does put a positive spin but this spin makes it more accurate but, this has been my experience. This video is not to convince but to reveal and to show there are other methods beyond what tradition dictates. Sort of like phones use to only be in your house but now you take it with you and you can even take pictures and video and check what you either have or dont have in your bank account. Sometimes change is good and sometimes it is not.


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

Sorry I have not, You may shoot well with this technique but for me its very hard, Not disputing anything just saying!







(I rarely ever get fork hits now, I got a few when I started learning how to shoot) and I shoot butterfly most of the time.

I have got hits on my dankung but only when I was being careless and trying to speed shoot exceptionally fast


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Gib said:


> Sorry I have not, You may shoot well with this technique but for me its very hard, Not disputing anything just saying!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super.


----------



## Brooklyn00003 (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi

Great video ! I have tried the pouch holding sideways cuz i made my stickshot and i remembered i have to turn the pouch sideways in order not ot get a forkhit . Anyway i have tried the samething on my regular shooter i made 2 shots both of them went to the left .I stopped doing it more cuz i am indoors i dont have a chance to make a mistake cuz something will break.

It loos like this way the shot is going sideways ( I dont say it for sure as i shot 2 only ) But if you shoot instinctive your brain will get used to it quick then no problem . As I aim I think it cant work for me if it is truth.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Why didn't you say that in the first place, LOL? If I go downstairs and strap up my pickle fork right now and start shootin' butterfly, I will stop getting fork hits and hand hits?

. . . Right?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

By the way, I was watching Torsten's video on how he shoots and he has that same grip on the pouch where he tilts it down a little.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Dqui these are very good commits and information. Basically I have found this to be true in gangster style (over the top style) shooting as well but the lift off is to the side. With flat bands you don't get quite as much lift off of the fork as with tubes though. It is also not necessary to get a fork hit to throw a shot off just a little, because of the way the pouch opens when releasing the shot. This is worse with flats because of the proximity of the pouch to the fork when passing the tips and the longer time it takes for flats to release the shot. This was discovered when using a bench rest set-up. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## Gib (Sep 21, 2010)

dgui said:


> Sorry I have not, You may shoot well with this technique but for me its very hard, Not disputing anything just saying!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Super.
[/quote]

Just stating my experiences, No need to be snarky.

- (EDIT) Just some miscommunication


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Why didn't you say that in the first place, LOL? If I go downstairs and strap up my pickle fork right now and start shootin' butterfly, I will stop getting fork hits and hand hits?
> 
> . . . Right?


I would get use to soft shooting before doing any powerful type shooting. This will retrain the brain so that the hands and fingers will find the right place to go. This is the place to share what we understand through experience. No one showed me any of this and I do not recall ever seeing any video on the forum that covered this information nor have I read it on the forum as I am able to recall. So if any can have some benifit from this then good. This method works for me and I hope it may work for you and others as well.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

dgui said:


> In the previous 6 videos it was demonstrated that I was not able to get a fork hit. No fork hits neither by an exagerated position of the slingshot or the pouch being put completely out of alignment with the forks. This video demonstates that I can get a fork hit if I follow with the traditional pouch holding and releasing technique. This video also demonstrates how to hold and release the pouch so that no fork hits will be a possibility. Since I have used this technique for pouch holding and release there have not been fork hits or fliers.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=haYSeUYM79w


Very interesting Dgui, I will have to try it. I only have had four fork hits since I started shooting, the last one broke the left fork off a Red Oak board cut. I now reinforce the forks with steel rods. All the fork hits I've had were when shooting 5/8" marbles, I have never had one with steel or lead up to .45 Cal. I do believe the release is the problem. Good video and definately worth trying. Thanks for sharing.
Philly


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I realize that most people don't have the camera equipment but it would be nice to see a slow-motion of what happens with your suggested shooting technique. I'm guessing that the ball will jump up slightly when released. It appears as though you slightly tuck the ball behind your index finger and that might cause it to pop up and over the finger when you relax the gripping pressure. The higher passing of the ball over the forks would stop the hitting.

My BB Shooter has a width of only 1 3/8" between forks and and outside measurement of 2 7/8". I use the "traditional" pouch hold and have not had a fork hit yet. I'm guessing it has to do with the flip method getting the forks out of the way. Whatever I'm doing I hope I keep doing it the same. I would rather not have to think about fork hits at all.









Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I realize that most people don't have the camera equipment but it would be nice to see a slow-motion of what happens with your suggested shooting technique. I'm guessing that the ball will jump up slightly when released. It appears as though you slightly tuck the ball behind your index finger and that might cause it to pop up and over the finger when you relax the gripping pressure. The higher passing of the ball over the forks would stop the hitting.
> 
> My BB Shooter has a width of only 1 3/8" between forks and and outside measurement of 2 7/8". I use the "traditional" pouch hold and have not had a fork hit yet. I'm guessing it has to do with the flip method getting the forks out of the way. Whatever I'm doing I hope I keep doing it the same. I would rather not have to think about fork hits at all.
> 
> ...


Im not well versed with video cameras and I dont know if the camera I am using has slowmotion feature but that is a good point. I think you are correct that whatever the positioning either the thumb on top or the forefinger on top either way the pouch has to go up over and it does eleviate it. I use this positioning technique when I desire to shoot farther by giving more of a upward position rather than elevating the forks to compensate for longer range shooting. I will look into this slowmotion feature and thank you for mentioning this. Also might mention that the shooter in the video has a fork space that is 3/4 inch wide at the widest point, and I shoot up to 5/8 marbles but I have also shot 1 inch marbles with this shooter too.


----------



## JoergS (Dec 17, 2009)

I twist the pouch in most cases when I shoot strong slingshots, basically because I can pull harder this way. Interesting! I never get fork hits too.

Is this the reason why I can shoot my stickshots so well? I always twist on those.


----------



## bikermikearchery (Sep 30, 2010)

Good information. I have only had 3 or 4 fork hits ever, and they were always when I was trying to use ammo that was larg or irregular shaped. I can see how that could make my grip on the pouch different.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

Very good Video and demo- thanks Greatly appreciated, thanks for your insight, time , effort,skill.THANKS



dgui said:


> In the previous 6 videos it was demonstrated that I was not able to get a fork hit. No fork hits neither by an exagerated position of the slingshot or the pouch being put completely out of alignment with the forks. This video demonstates that I can get a fork hit if I follow with the traditional pouch holding and releasing technique. This video also demonstrates how to hold and release the pouch so that no fork hits will be a possibility. Since I have used this technique for pouch holding and release there have not been fork hits or fliers.


----------



## drgreen (Feb 21, 2011)

nice observation, now I get what you mean by trajectory having little to do with fork hits.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

JoergS said:


> I twist the pouch in most cases when I shoot strong slingshots, basically because I can pull harder this way. Interesting! I never get fork hits too.
> 
> Is this the reason why I can shoot my stickshots so well? I always twist on those.


Joerg, It would seem to fall right in line, turning the pouch and having a dead on target StickShooter.


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

Congratulations, Professor.

The lightbulb in my head just lit up like a beacon.

I have thought for the last few months that you were full of malarky when you've been saying the "pouch release" was the key.

Until now.

Now I am totally convinced that you were right all along.

A teacher's job is to teach, and you have done that.

Somehow the twist in the pouch provides just enough lift -- as you say, 3 to 5 degrees -- to clear the forks, even if you are doing everything else wrong.

I wish I had known of this four weeks ago when my beloved EPS #22 sustained a minor fork hit, resulting in damage.

That was my first and only fork hit. After that heart-breaking damage occurred to my most-used frame, I understood why Bill Hays devoted so much time to working with materials that could withstand fork hits.

I am going outside right now to test your theory for myself.

If you are right -- and logically it seems you are -- then in my book your discovery is the "Slingshot Breakthrough of the Decade."

Thank you for your endless efforts to get your message across to dim-wits like me. It is my hope that a favorite frame never gets damaged again for anyone.

WD40


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

OK-DGUI- I been shooting slingshots for over 60 years- and always learn something new bout ever time i read one of your posts= Well this time the post and video= DANG=I tried it=
WOW it increased my accuracy more than anything else, never had a problem with fork hits, but by conciously putting a twist on the pouch, I guess it made more aware of my release and made me more consistent, used it on 5 different shooters, and all 5 seemed to shoot better, I even switched bands,, it just made me more solid in anchoring I guess, something I always thought was good enough=So from an old geezer- a BIG THANK YOU=











dgui said:


> I twist the pouch in most cases when I shoot strong slingshots, basically because I can pull harder this way. Interesting! I never get fork hits too.
> 
> Is this the reason why I can shoot my stickshots so well? I always twist on those.


Joerg, It would seem to fall right in line, turning the pouch and having a dead on target StickShooter.
[/quote]


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Hello WD,

Yes pouch release is paramount for correct projectile flight, but, none the less you are also correct with your first assumption that I am full of malarky, unequivocally, unarguably full of it. But, let me say thank you for your kind words. Very sorry for the injury to your slingshot. I have looked at that same slingshot that recieved that unfortunate hit, it is truly a work of art. You might apply some of these principles and tweak them a bit for your style of shooting. The pouch carries the projectile but we set the course for it. I have occasionally referred to Intuitive Pouch Release because if I there is any aiming it is through the pouch which is not aiming but it is positioning the pouch so that it lines up not with the slingshot but with the target and you increase the upward angle of the pouch for a target that is farther, But that might be another subject, today we want to eliminate fork hits. I am pleased to hear this could be of some help.

Thanks again for the kind words.
Dgui


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

[quote name='Bugar' timestamp='1300232497' post='61880']
OK-DGUI- I been shooting slingshots for over 60 years- and always learn something new bout ever time i read one of your posts= Well this time the post and video= DANG=I tried it=
WOW it increased my accuracy more than anything else, never had a problem with fork hits, but by conciously putting a twist on the pouch, I guess it made more aware of my release and made me more consistent, used it on 5 different shooters, and all 5 seemed to shoot better, I even switched bands,, it just made me more solid in anchoring I guess, something I always thought was good enough=So from an old geezer- a BIG THANK YOU=









Bugar, That is so awesome, and Thanks for reporting something that many of us may not have thought of, turning the pouch provides a better anchor point. Could it be that Turning the pouch could also lend more hand strength which means less movement and a better or more consistant hit. Bugar, you just may have opened up a whole new vista of thought on this one. 
Thanks for the kind words,
Dgui


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

Excellent post and video Dgui, I never get fork hits myself, but this will be nice for some good assurance that my beautiful creations are safe, and according to Bugar they shoot better that way, we'll see

-------------------------------

*NOW*, my question is, why has it taken two times for this fantastic advice to really sink in? I know he always preaches about pouch release but have those that saw this post so quickly forgotten that he has showed it to us before!!!

http://slingshotforu...h__1#entry48978

It was without sound then but still did a perfect job of explaining the release technique, all I'm saying is, will this groundbreaking genius method stick and become more widely observed or at least tried, OR will he have to continually pound it in out brains that it is all in that side release....

This man is a master, don't let the canine looks fool you my friends, I would advice all of you to not only listen to what he says, but do not just say they are good and then not try them! There are things to be learned about the sport, and he is helping us gain a better understanding, as or crutch in the daunting experimental process, heII he's our wheelchair...

All the best - John


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Hummm... Dgui, as I look at my draw I shoot sideways and I pull straight back and twist in. Would this be what you are talking about? I wonder if I get a hit when I don't twist? I will give this some thought, since i really didn't think much about the twist.


----------



## builderofstuff (Feb 14, 2011)

Ok I'm not entirely sure what's going on here. I watched the videos and decided to give it a try. I usually hold my shooters gangsta style because I find it helps me line up better on the horizontal plane, but even so my accuracy wasn't all that great. However tonight when I was shooting I started rotating the pouch as I pulled it back to shoot, and my accuracy tonight has at least doubled. Normally in the course of my shooting I will usually tear up a soda can and put some damage on another one. Tonight I tore up 3 cans in the time it would take me to do 1 normally, and I cut 2 of them in half. So I'm not sure what the difference is in my shooting, but I'm awfully darn happy about it. hahaha. Thanks for taking the time to post the info and the videos.

Chris


----------



## wd40 (Jul 19, 2010)

I am back inside, and this is the craziest thing.

I feel I must be dreaming and may wake up at any time.

I'm doing something that doesn't make any sense to me; however, it is not only working, but is working better than what I've been doing for years.

Bane, I know DGUI has been preaching the twisted pouch doctrine for months in one various form or another, but I completely missed that earlier post you referenced above.

I wish I had seen it. But even if I had, I probably would have dismissed it entirely since DGUI was shooting in that video without a fork and I don't believe I would have realized its application to my shooting.

I mean, it goes against the things that I believed, until now, would deliver a good shot. We want to get things lined out evenly, right? Even the great Jack Koehler says so in the Big Book of slingshots. Pouch alignment.

But after shooting about 300 shots just now -- some outside at longer distances and some inside the garage -- with the pouch held as DGUI suggests in most of the shots and some with the pouch held in the "conventional" manner, I've got to say two things.

First, Bugar and Chris are right. My shoots are better with the pouch twisted 90 degrees... a quarter-turn as DGUI says. I don't know, but in my mind I keep thinking that this maybe puts a spiral on the projectile, making it fly straighter, the way a pass or a punt flies straighter, when spiraling, in American football.

Second, when using a frame I dared to gamble with, when I used DGUI's pouch hold, I did not get a fork hit, even after trying repeatedly with the bands aligned in a way that should have delivered one.

Every one of us will visit this forum for different reasons, but one thing seems clear:  We will all pick up certain tips and techniques from others. We will try those things that appeal to us. We will keep what works and discard what doesn't.

From now on, when I draw a slingshot pouch back, it will be twisted 90 degrees... a quarter-turn.

Again, I thank DGUI for this revelation. His videos over the last few days brought this point home to me in a way that I had not understood before.

If anyone has read this far but hasn't actually watched the video from DGUI at the very top, go back and watch it.

This video finally clicked with me. I tried it, and it works.

WD40


----------



## forest dude (Dec 28, 2010)

I've always been on board with Dgui's ideas. I have made all the interesting shooters that he's shown and I've read with earnest his posts about shooting and his pouch release method. I've tested some of his theories and to me he is spot on and he is an indispensable source of ideas.

Minimalism, loosely defined, is where the work is stripped down to its most fundamental features. I think Dgui's body of work here epitomizes that for the slingshot world and I am very glad he shares his wisdom with us all. As he has said before, he just does this for the love of slingshots, nothing else.

This latest series of video clips shows that he has slingshot shooting on the brain and he is clearly "in the zone".

-steve



dgui said:


> In the previous 6 videos it was demonstrated that I was not able to get a fork hit. No fork hits neither by an exagerated position of the slingshot or the pouch being put completely out of alignment with the forks. This video demonstates that I can get a fork hit if I follow with the traditional pouch holding and releasing technique. This video also demonstrates how to hold and release the pouch so that no fork hits will be a possibility. Since I have used this technique for pouch holding and release there have not been fork hits or fliers.
> 
> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=haYSeUYM79w
> 
> In this video I used Barnette Plastic Ball ammo.


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Devoman said:


> Hummm... Dgui, as I look at my draw I shoot sideways and I pull straight back and twist in. Would this be what you are talking about? I wonder if I get a hit when I don't twist? I will give this some thought, since i really didn't think much about the twist.


Greetings DevoMann,

Gangstaaahhh style is something that I am not well versed in due to the added complication of positioning of the fork in an un-natural manner. Elevation should be the only factor for adjustment in my opinion. If I were to shoot Gangstaaahhh I would not do it as was shown in my Gangstaaahhh video. But in review of Gangstaaahh I would not turn the pouch since the slingshot is already turned. But, what I would do is have the thumb positioned about 3 to 5 degrees out away from the side of my face to give an added thrust to the side to be sure to clear the forks. I did not do this in my Ganstaaahhh video. The reason I said 3 to 5 degrees is that this side ways shooting limits the fist wrist movement to the side so when you are a locked position for shooting so you may have to compensate by another means which may involve moving the fork. In the Gangstaaahh video you can see that the fork was in motion when I shot, I did pull the pouch up to my face, I say face because I do not fix to an cnchor point and since I was shooting on the move I did not turn the pouch. In my opinion if I were to shoot Gangstaaahh and stick with this style I would not turn the pouch but instead position the pouch to my fixed point at the corner of my mouth pouch straight up and down but with the thumb slightly pushing the pouch away from the side of my face to clear the tips of the forks and position then raise the fork turning it sideways. So when the forks are turned there should be no need to turn the pouch. Actually it would be easier to do another video rather than explain this. But I am not a true Gangstaaahh and this is only my view point. Actually my version of Gangstaaahhh in the video at some level seemed more of a natural movement instead of being planted and waiting for that precise moment of release and elevating chances for a miss. When it felt right during the movement then letting go hit its target. I would say take some of what you can use and create what has a natural feel for you and develope those skills that are you.


----------



## fish (Dec 24, 2009)

if pulling the poch back at 90deg to the forks you wont get a fork strike anyhow.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Interesting stuff.
I know that I shoot almost exclusively gangsta style, and when I hold the pouch it's about 45 degrees off of being lined up with the forks... only fork hits I've had are when wing shooting... maybe it has something to do with it.


----------

